# Recommendations for books and movies before starting film school MFA



## yisiling (Jun 9, 2019)

About to start grad school this fall, any recommendation for books and movies to read and watch before starting school?


----------



## Chris W (Jun 19, 2019)

yisiling said:


> About to start grad school this fall, any recommendation for books and movies to read and watch before starting school?


Ooh this is a good one. Anyone have any tips? @Patrick Clement @IndecisiveElle @WriterK90


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jun 20, 2019)

yisiling said:


> About to start grad school this fall, any recommendation for books and movies to read and watch before starting school?


Congrats. Where are you going? 

Most programs send out a recommend list so look for that. 

For Directing I’d recommend:

On Directing Film by David Mamet (he’s a total prick, but the book is a solid read). 

Notes of a Film Director by Sergei Eisenstein (a compilation of articles he wrote).

Anything written by Joseph Campbell. Monomyth, Hero with a Thousand Faces, Power of Myth. 

READ PRODUCED SCRIPTS!!!
Duh. Try to get production drafts, not promotional drafts. 

Really, I think, you should be reading books that take a more philosophical look at the art of making cinema. Grad school is a great place to explore ideas and theories. 

Also, you should be reading fiction. Genres you like. Because you want to think about adapting something or reading for pleasure. I’ve been reading lots of Edogawa Rampo (as much as I can find) and August Strindberg lately cause I’d like to adapt some of their work.

Congrats and good luck!


----------

